# How To Boost Your Grass?



## vitocorleone (Oct 10, 2006)

damn they suggest you smoke mouldy grass.......i've heard some mould can give you blood poisoning..........but what about the dry ice? 500%??? sounds good.... hehehhhhhh.. 




#1: THE DEEP FREEZE;

Get a large coffee can that has a plastic top. Punch a pin hole in the center of the plastic. Take unt of dry ice equal to the amount of pot you have,(Be careful not to touch the dry ice with your hands)dump both the grass and the gas into the can,and cover. stick it in a freezer for about a week,or until all the gas has evaporated. Some say that this can boost the potency by up to 500%. If you can't get dry ice,dampen the grass with water,and keep it in the freezer for a week at least.

#2 THE MOULD:

dampen the grass,place it in an airtight container,bury it in the ground,or stash it in a cool dark place. Leave to mould for a week at least,and then spread the mouldy grass out in an oven to dry it. This can boost it slightly,but will taste horrible,so be prepared to choke as you smoke.


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

first off... Mold is not good for your health... mold spores go into your lungs and can create all kinds of bacteria and mold growth. Thas really what u need in ur lungs.

Secondly, you can not create potency in any way shape or form w/o letting a plant mature perfectly or grow more of it. Thc or cannabinoids are what make u ''high'' or ''baked'' or whatever. A deep freeze... making love... pissing on... orange juice or anything else will not increase potency. UNLESS you make hash... which.. like stated earlier... means growing more.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 10, 2006)

yep... this was kind of a joke... please don't take it seriously... not trying to spread misinformation.....mould is ten differnt kinds of bad for you....

but i will say this... but don't listen too carefully.......they say that your bud gets stronger with curing.....for...a second i thought.....maybe dry ice is some kind of really good way to cure pot......but since i found the dry ice thing in the same file as the smoke mould thing i think i would just ignore the whole thing.......


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2006)

Two ways to cure.
1. Hang and dry then jar and burp. 
2. Water cure, Dry, Jar and Burp.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_(drug)_cultivation#Curing
> The curing process continues breaking down sugars and helps develop taste and more smooth smoke. Usually, the dried product is packed (not compressed) into glass canning jars which are airtight. Initially the product must be checked periodically (every few hours) to make sure the herb was properly dry and has not remoistened itself. If it has, it needs to be removed and further dried. After a couple of days, when the product is satisfactorily dry, the jars can be sealed off and opened just once a week. Curing is highly varied&#8212;the minimum is usually two weeks. Some growers even cure as long as six months, while others do not cure at all. Well-cured cannabis is, in general, a higher quality product and more pleasant to smoke. For the same reasons as when drying, curing jars should be stored in a cool, dark, place.
> Recently, a new method of curation has developed called water curing. This method is preferred by people that usually do not have enough time, or simply do not want to wait very long for a finished product. This traditionally involves submersing the buds in water for a period of 7 straight days, while changing the water after each day (generally done by using a cooler with drainage). The buds are then dried (most quickly via a small combi-oven [a few minutes]) and are ready to use. Water curation has an advantage that traditional methods do not. Nutrients can be added to the plants up until they are harvested. The water will flush out harmful chemicals (such as the ones used to feed the plants) as well as proteins, sugars, pigments and some resins. This will also increase the THC to weight ratio upwards of 30%. [1]


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha im lauff my butt off  hey well molds, yeech why abuse it? let mj be healthy way to cures please  other than that, people out there might think oh see mj is bad,  so be careful what u say! cuz we need law to change dude!


----------



## Tater (Jul 14, 2008)

Mutt don't forget the Sweat Cure that screwdriver is experimenting with.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 14, 2008)

The method I use to process the bud should not be considered a way to "boost" your grass.  Just another way to process.  
I wonder why people don't learn to use a hygrometer in their jars to monitor the humidity instead of guessing. Burp the alphabet and light farts.


----------



## Firepower (Jul 15, 2008)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> yep... this was kind of a joke... .....


 
still trying to find the humor in it, heres a little help to what a funny joke really looks like:
www.cleanjoke.com


----------

